# Insulin spike PWO with Dextrose



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Really not sure what section to stick this in, nutrition, here etc.

MOD please move if needbe and apologies.

So during my day I always focus on using low GI carbs, sweet potato, rice etc to keep insulin sensitivity high.

And PWO i use around 50g of dextrose i would say to spike insulin levels.

Obviously we all know that insulin primarily is a fat storing hormone, and my question is really, that I always notice that after my workout of being pumped, vascular and hard i get a lot flatter after my shake.

I can only assume this is the dextrose spiking insulin levels and raising fat content in the body?

Is there any way that I can avoid this?

Thanks lads


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to go and research these things a bit more. Insulin is not just a fat storage hormone, neither should your shake be making you flatter PWO.


----------



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

Lewishart, do you mean 'flat'/smooth abs...or the whole body?? I doubt a drink would instantly turn u 'fat'. If it DID, then how come you notice it again after your next workout? Surely if it fattened you, you'd wake up next morning still fat?? You would have to wait til next pwo to get...fat again.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.434094,-0.128188


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

bayman said:


> You need to go and research these things a bit more. Insulin is not just a fat storage hormone, neither should your shake be making you flatter PWO.


Listen bud, ive been training for many years and im extremely educated in nearly every area of AAS use, obviously i know slin is not just a fat storing hormone, it just has those properties. Hence the question.

If you spike insulin PWO then your more likely to store a certain amount as fat as well as muscle.

Im not getting 'fatter' just that I look flatter once I down my shake 10 mins after or so.

Waiting for aus to chime in to be honest.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Listen bud, ive been training for many years and im extremely educated in nearly every area of AAS use, obviously i know slin is not just a fat storing hormone, it just has those properties. Hence the question.
> 
> If you spike insulin PWO then your more likely to store a certain amount as fat as well as muscle.
> 
> ...


 mg:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Listen bud, ive been training for many years and im extremely educated in nearly every area of AAS use, obviously i know slin is not just a fat storing hormone, it just has those properties. Hence the question.
> 
> If you spike insulin PWO then your more likely to store a certain amount as fat as well as muscle.
> 
> ...


Bit rude mate, if you want aus to reply you should pm him....

Not write a thread


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like you are simply losing your pump after your workout ,which we all do.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Oops. Bayman know's his sh*t, bangs goes your chance of getting any more advice from him!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

blackbeard said:


> Sounds like you are simply losing your pump after your workout ,which we all do.


X2


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Bit rude mate, if you want aus to reply you should pm him....
> 
> Not write a thread


Im not just waiting for him to reply lol.

Hes just quite the expert i know on his peptide usage so his opinion would be welcome.

However, i would never not take on someone elses oppinions and views


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Simple sugar is not needed,do your body a favour and eat something nutricious instead.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Oops. Bayman know's his sh*t, bangs goes your chance of getting any more advice from him!


Damn! Might as well dig my grave now lol. 

Its all love dont worry, Im always grateful for anyones time to reply to a question of mine believe me.

Think people need to stop focusing on post quantities to assume that, that person knows more than someone with 10 posts, because everyone knows they take that into account, oh the newbie we can rough him up a bit kinda thing.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> Simple sugar is not needed,do your body a favour and eat something nutricious instead.


I have a post workout meal always.

However a shake with EAA's, BCAA's, L glutamine etc pwo i find beneficial in getting those nutrients in there quickly.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

blackbeard said:


> Sounds like you are simply losing your pump after your workout ,which we all do.


Yeah pretty sure that could be it actually.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> Listen bud, ive been training for many years and im extremely educated in nearly every area of AAS use, obviously i know slin is not just a fat storing hormone, it just has those properties. Hence the question.
> 
> If you spike insulin PWO then your more likely to store a certain amount as fat as well as muscle.
> 
> ...


so for a guy thats trained for many years and knows every area of aas why do you look like you `might` train ?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> so for a guy thats trained for many years and knows every area of aas why do you look like you `might` train ?


What do you mean look like I might train?

I dont understand sorry, and yes im very educated on AAS, ive read for many years prior to using them. That isnt to say that I know everything mate, and I never would say that. Im always learning as we all are.

And yes ive trained for many years too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> What do you mean look like I might train?
> 
> I dont understand sorry, and yes im very educated on AAS, ive read for many years prior to using them. That isnt to say that I know everything mate, and I never would say that. Im always learning as we all are.
> 
> And yes ive trained for many years too.


before you were banned last time you had pics up you looked like you might go to the gym or might not , for a guy that knows so much id be fcuked off if i was as skinny 

or i could be wrong 

i am actually interested in spiking insulin hence my venture in here .


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> before you were banned last time you had pics up you looked like you might go to the gym or might not , for a guy that knows so much id be fcuked off if i was as skinny
> 
> or i could be wrong
> 
> i am actually interested in spiking insulin hence my venture in here .


You keep saying banned last time lol? I dont know what your talking about mate honestly.

Im not sure what pictures of who you saw, but im not skinny lol. And you can be small and still be very educated, like you can work at a gym and not actually like training.

Infact im up 8.5kg and down 2.5% bf in 2.5 weeks.

I compete if that makes a difference to you


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Ill stick up a avi of myself soon when i get a camera.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lewishart said:


> You keep saying banned last time lol? I dont know what your talking about mate honestly.
> 
> Im not sure what pictures of who you saw, but im not skinny lol. And you can be small and still be very educated, like you can work at a gym and not actually like training.
> 
> ...


shreds it means nothing to me mate :no:

maybe its a coincidence idk  but i was hoping to pick yer brains before you were banned about insulin and how best to use it for guys that want the size and not bothered about fat gains , thread for another time me thinks .


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> shreds it means nothing to me mate :no:
> 
> maybe its a coincidence idk  but i was hoping to pick yer brains before you were banned about insulin and how best to use it for guys that want the size and not bothered about fat gains , thread for another time me thinks .


Think you must be getting me confused with someone else 

Ive got a limited knowledge of slin use to be honest, its something that i was interested in doing for a while.

I actually have 500iu or so of novorapid and a slin pen so Im ready to rock n roll, just plucking up the courage.

Im going to wait anyway till im on a bulk just if i get any fat gain It wouldnt be too much of a issue.

Running GH alongside your slin is advisable, with T4 obviously.

I was planning to do 7iu jabs x3 /day. I believe you can do 3-4iu carbless to speed up ketosis.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why don't you use your aceofspadez account anymore mate?


----------

